# Excel for Mac - currency conversion spreadsheet



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

Its been a wile guys - but 'Hi' from me again.

I am now a proud mac owner and wish to ask a question regarding software:

I own MS Excel 2008 for mac and wish to produce a spreadsheet to add values in different currencies. For ease, I would like the values to update with the latest stock figures and convert automatically, or provide a way to re-calibrate all the values with the latest rates.

Is there a way to do this with the program? Or, is there any free programs, or ANY programs that can do this
?

Many thanks
N


----------

